# Ban knives now! Knives kill people!!!



## 63Vette (Apr 9, 2013)

14 Stabbed at School.


Panicked!! 
Vette


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 9, 2013)

fukc that!

We should ban water!!

...WATER DROWNS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## regular (Apr 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> 14 Stabbed at School.
> 
> 
> Panicked!!
> Vette



Would have been great if one of those students was packing and drilled that asshole.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's time to ban all hard objects and to start wrapping our kids in bubble wrap.  Who's with me?


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 9, 2013)

regular said:


> Would have been great if one of those students was packing and drilled that asshole.



That would have been great!

But wait... SCHOOLS ARE NO WEAPONS ZONES!! (Even fingernail clippers will get kids suspended these days) HOW IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET A WEAPON INTO A NO WEAPONS ZONE!!?? The president said that a sign forbidding weapons would protect everyone... Makes sense no?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 9, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> That would have been great!
> 
> But wait... SCHOOLS ARE NO WEAPONS ZONES!! (Even fingernail clippers will get kids suspended these days) HOW IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET A WEAPON INTO A NO WEAPONS ZONE!!?? The president said that a sign forbidding weapons would protect everyone... Makes sense no?



Haha!  He also said the economy not bad, and ObamaCare won't a one dime...hmmmmm I think I see a pattern here


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to a trade highschool and they issued me a knife ...just sayin


----------



## regular (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Apr 9, 2013)

With obesity leading heart disease and diabetes we need to ban those damn spoons.

Spoons make people fat!

Ban Spoons!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2013)

forks are dangerous too.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 9, 2013)

Europe doesn't take any chances with silverware huh reg? That is just ridiculous.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's time to ban women because they cause men to drink then drive and kill people. Then ban multi story buildings so that men can't throw themselves from the top of them.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 9, 2013)

how the fuck do you stab 14 people in Texas??   it's fucking TEXAS!!!  you know 1 out of every 2 people in Texas are carrying a gun!

Sounds like somebody had their Comando Pro class equipped with a tactical knife


----------



## JOMO (Apr 9, 2013)

That school doesn't have a good track record. Shootings at another campus earlier this year.


----------



## g0re (Apr 9, 2013)

PFM said:


> With obesity leading heart disease and diabetes we need to ban those damn spoons.
> 
> Spoons make people fat!
> 
> Ban Spoons!



They should just ban large sodas!


----------



## trim (Apr 9, 2013)

Problem solved guys! Lets give North Korea all of our knives, guns etc, so they can die instead of us!


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2013)

If we could just pass some laws with better back ground checks on knife buyers.  That would stop all this stabbing business.


----------



## Azog (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't forget those chopsticks! Those little bastards are pointy and can give you splinters.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

When are gong to ban cars? These
Vehicles are killing people on a daily 
Basis. 
And drinking and driving, that's illegal 
Too... So why are there so many DUI 
Arrest every day????
I wonder if maybe much harsher 
Punishments when the crimes committed 
Would work better? 
No, that can't happen. The liberals won't
Go for anything more than a slap on
The wrist.


----------



## trim (Apr 9, 2013)

maybe there is some sort of tax we can make everyone pay to fix this.....


----------



## JOMO (Apr 9, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> When are gong to ban cars? These
> Vehicles are killing people on a daily
> Basis.
> And drinking and driving, that's illegal
> ...



When you post I think I either have to make the words rhyme or I am reading a poem.


----------



## Tilltheend (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats not cool at all.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

JOMO said:


> When you post I think I either have to make the words rhyme or I am reading a poem.



I have no idea what you're trying
To say?  Maybe you want to clarify 
That for me.


----------



## PFM (Apr 9, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I have no idea what you're trying
> To say?



I get it............lol

You are the only
guy that types
all in a stack like
this.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

PFM said:


> I get it............lol
> 
> You are the only
> guy that types
> ...



That's because I usually am typing from
My iPhone. I've noticed if I don't keep the
Sentences short then when I post it, it
Comes out scattered and messed up.  
I supose it could look awkward on a PC. 
But I'm not trying to write any of you
Homo's poetry. That would be you boy 
Kai Green.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2013)

Talking about knives....Im about to go to my knife fighting class


----------



## PFM (Apr 10, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> That's because I usually am typing from
> My iPhone. I've noticed if I don't keep the
> Sentences short then when I post it, it
> Comes out scattered and messed up.
> ...



LMFAO...................yes that KG always rubbed me wrong..............profiling works!


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 10, 2013)

PFM said:


> LMFAO...................yes that KG always rubbed me wrong..............profiling works!



Lol damn pfm so kg always rubbed u wrong? Was he to ruff or not ruff enough?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL ^^^^^^ that's fucked up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 10, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> how the fuck do you stab 14 people in Texas??   it's fucking TEXAS!!!  you know 1 out of every 2 people in Texas are carrying a gun!
> 
> Sounds like somebody had their Comando Pro class equipped with a tactical knife



yea right.... you better be prepared in TX.  those cowboys want blood.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2013)

In 1899, Henry Bliss became the first motor vehicle fatality in the US when he was hit by a taxicab.  If the Americans Citizens of that era were like those of today, that incident would have been followed by a long debate on the legality of cars, and every car we have today would be limited to a top speed of 20mph.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 10, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> It's time to ban women because they cause men to drink then drive and kill people. Then ban multi story buildings so that men can't throw themselves from the top of them.



Oh lord, i have heard it all now LMAO


----------



## don draco (Apr 10, 2013)

Solution: Ban everything


----------



## 69nites (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the only real option is to kill every living creature in an effort to protect them from themselves.


----------



## trim (Apr 10, 2013)

condoms kill my sperm! I am now banning them!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2013)

One of my friends just quit his job as a teacher because the Admin wrote him up because he carries a 3 blade Old Timer pocket knife.  Most everyones Grandfather had one of these as standard equiptment.  

My friend told them thats whats wrong with schools today is we ban all this stuff and the kids know were scared of them.  Let me have my knife and let them carry one as well, he said.  Let one use it to hurt another kid and watch me shove it up his ass.  

Hes looking for work on the college level now.


----------

